# DTS Driver  [DTS:X ultra and steelseries arctis 7]



## ciastek (Aug 27, 2021)

Hey, I have a gigabyte z590 aorus ultra motherboard with alc4080 sound card and steelseries arctis 7 (wireless headphones). I would like to plug in a sound card from a motherboard with headphones to be able to use the game / chat(screenshot) option and get the potential out of the alc4080. I apologize for my English if I wrote something wrong


----------



## Ferather (Aug 27, 2021)

If you intend to use DTS:X, you will need to use 3.5mm plug headphones, and set the Realtek panel to separate stream for headphones. https://ibb.co/ZG3cC4S | https://ibb.co/L0gD9Q7.
The other option is to enable 'Stereo Mix', and set its output to the wireless headphones, https://ibb.co/MVgzT5s, and set 'Speakers' as the default device.


----------



## ciastek (Aug 28, 2021)

Do you have step by dot instructions or a video on how to do it? There is my current layout in the screenshots.



View attachment 214494


----------



## Ferather (Aug 29, 2021)

Ok so you cant do separate headphones, shame, some cannot. The second set of images is correct, you just need to select 'Speakers' as the default rather than Arctis.
The audio played to 'Speakers' (set as default) will 'passthrough' to 'Stereo Mix', which will play to the device you select (Arctis).

Realtek 'Speakers' > Stereo Mix (passthrough) > Audio device you want to hear the audio.

This way the Ultra app will be working on your licensed analogue.


----------

